# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Επικοινωνία με moderators

## netsailor

Για τη διευκόλυνση της επικοινωνίας σας με την ομάδα των moderators δημιουργήθηκε το email account mods [at] awmn.net

----------

